# Topping out



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Well this was today we set a 200,000 lb beam we all sign it and its not going to by painted it stays with our names on it forever . Funny but no one will ever see it but us roof truss 10 stories up . Thought you guys might like to see it .


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Where's the Christmas tree?


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

bobelectric said:


> Where's the Christmas tree?


LOL were in Florida they cant find any i think they need to ship one down from up north i was looking at the babe in the hot dress didnt notice anything else .:laughing:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

piperunner said:


> LOL were in Florida they cant find any i think they need to ship one down from up north i was looking at the babe in the hot dress didnt notice anything else .:laughing:


Where ? Pics Nick or its a lie......


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Is this a government job? Seems like a ton of workers standing around costing the contractor a ton of money. Maybe it was over the lunch hour...
Why does the chick in the dress not have a hard hat on?


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

a hundred years from now the rust will be less severe around your names and you will make out the names

i see this on our bridges kinda neat


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

piperunner said:


> Well this was today we set a 200,000 lb beam we all sign it and its not going to by painted it stays with our names on it forever . Funny but no one will ever see it but us roof truss 10 stories up . Thought you guys might like to see it .


I only see one guy that looks like he has touched a piece of work all day


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Well this was during lunch so we dont waste a dollar they actually gave us a whole 1/2 hour extra plus lunch. The hot chick in the middle was from the local news team in town . They do this about every 6 months during the project so there lots of free lunches coming up . Its a city funded and private donor funded project plus Disney has a few dollars in it so moneys not a problem. We didnt get crap done today . About costing them money as long as they give me a check every week i dont really care. She doesnt need one actually thats our break area we take them off in that area we all eat in the same area no food inside the building .


----------

